# what do you feed



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae Plantinum
Canidae Lamb & Rice


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Purina ProPlan


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Nature's Variety Chicken. Completely grain free, very successful for a dog that wasn't doing good on anything else we tried.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nature's Variety Prairie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eagle Pack Holistic Duck
Innova Large Breed Adult


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul...shortly switching to the large breed formula.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato Recipe


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Canidae ALS (old stuff)


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Wellness Core - Super 5 mix


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Prey Model Raw Diet
Eagle Pack Holistic Select
Acana


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby- Orijen and Wellness Core (possible switching to the adult Wellness)
Murphy- Wellness Super 5 puppy


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

canidae chicken and rice


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Taste of the Wild - good amount of protein for pups and working dogs, good ingredients, no mixing of 2 foods (used to mix 2 foods), its accesable to me, grain free, affordable price when feeding 8 dogs LOL


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> i guess this really isn't a poll, I'm not making any options...
> 
> :banghead: my head is going to explode if i read one more dog food ingredient label :eyecrazy:
> 
> ...


I am so with you! You and I are both in Canidae stress mode. Wellness Supermix Large puppy and the new Canidae ALS are strangley similar(both sitting on my kitchen counter side by side). 

I polled 8 of 10 vets in the practice we use for 5 different results: 2 for California Natural, Hill's prescriptions for 2 (Allergy/Kidney), 1 Canidae, 1 Proplan, 1 Flockenhund(???),i Eukanuba; 5 feed Wellness to their cats though. No raw diets for the vets, but yes for a few of the techs. Dr. Andrew definitely thinks consumers are paying for the superglossy packaging and that Proplan and Eukanuba are well researched and dependable. Conversely, Dr.Wach definitely thinks the more pure, simple California Natural might delay if not prevent some health issues. So it want a very helpful use of time. . .


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed Adult

Diane


----------



## Pumpkin's mom (Aug 17, 2008)

Iams puppy


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley has been on 3 different Merrick formulas and I am going to switch to Solid Gold Wolf King in a few weeks.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

California Natural Lamb & Rice


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama Wellness Wilderness Blend
Beau & Shelby Canidae senior blend


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy


----------



## buddy n bellas momma (Aug 25, 2008)

eukanubia large breed puppy food, and performatin all natural chicken, mixed..not sure if availble any where else then canada, both bought at pet value

thay love it!!!!! and its hormone free!!!!!!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't be much help since my head exploded some time yesterday. I am currently feeding my dogs Sojos and Nature's Variety Raw frozen patties. They love it, I know what all the ingredients are but it is expensive. My Holistic vet and everyone in her office feeds their dogs raw. My regular vet pushes Hills. My dogs have no health issues, and I'd like to keep it that way. The humans in my house try to eat healthy, fruits and vegetables, whole grains, water not diet or regular soda, less meat, we try to buy organic. The assistant in the Holistic vet's office said for kibble she recommends Merrick, Innova, Prairie or California Natural.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> I am currently feeding my dogs Sojos and Nature's Variety Raw frozen patties.


I just read about Sojourner's mix this W/E! Looked interesting and I'm growing tired of worrying about our kibble manufacturer's.....
Wonder how well my 2, age 4 & 5, would do on a switch from kibble and cooked to Sojo's and raw. And do you worry about pre-packaged raw as much as we do about dry kibble???

Sorry, won't start a thread hijack, I promise, lol


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

BARF and/or Honest Kitchen


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan and Homemade Goodies


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Canidae ALS-new formula


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

another Canidae ASL - new formula


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae Lamb&Rice (new formula)
Merrick Puppy Plate


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

moverking said:


> I just read about Sojourner's mix this W/E! Looked interesting and I'm growing tired of worrying about our kibble manufacturer's.....
> Wonder how well my 2, age 4 & 5, would do on a switch from kibble and cooked to Sojo's and raw. And do you worry about pre-packaged raw as much as we do about dry kibble???


No, not like I do about dry kibble. The pre-packaged raw is all normal food, meat, vegetables, fruits, and eggs, no additives and there are several companies that make it. But it is expensive. I started feeding Sojos because that is what the breeder recommended. She feeds all her dogs Sojos. Sojos is reasonably priced and a little goes a long way but you have to add meat to it. My dogs are 2 and 15 months. I have always fed my dogs kibble, I've had Goldens for 35 years, but I do worry about the manufacturers and what they are putting in food. I am trying to work it out so that I can rotate really good kibble, raw but not necessarily pre-packaged and Sojos. Thus the head explosion.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

California Natural Chicken Meal and Rice. I feed the fosters the same or Merricks or Wellness.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Canidae ALS-new formula and Innova


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks all! i just got home from the vet with Blush. I am so deflated, i have used this clinic/vet (there are 7) for 10+ years & love them. i brought up the food & he agreed that Blush probably has a mild Gluten Allergy (thats the main new difference in Canidae ALS, the barley) and he then commented that "Science Diet is the king of all foods, nothing else is close to it, blah, blah, blah" 

I of coarse replied, "maybe 15 years ago..." and asked him to bring in a bag. he did & we looked over the ingredients together (there were about 150 of them) but yes, of coarse #1 is CORN...he left a bit deflated too.


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Canidae Lamb and Rice


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Eukanuba Naturally Wild (it's new)
Venison & Potato..Turkey & Multigrain
the Salmon & Potato made for some stinky breath...and they didn't like it very well


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> thanks all! i just got home from the vet with Blush. I am so deflated, i have used this clinic/vet (there are 7) for 10+ years & love them. i brought up the food & he agreed that Blush probably has a mild Gluten Allergy (thats the main new difference in Canidae ALS, the barley) and he then commented that "Science Diet is the king of all foods, nothing else is close to it, blah, blah, blah"
> 
> I of coarse replied, "maybe 15 years ago..." and asked him to bring in a bag. he did & we looked over the ingredients together (there were about 150 of them) but yes, of coarse #1 is CORN...he left a bit deflated too.


I can't believe your vet didn't even know what was in the food he was recommending! GRRR! Corn and wheat are the major allergy offenders.
If you think it is gluten, go grain free. Like Nature's Variety Instinct.
But I don't know if I'd trust his opinion after that faux paus!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

- EAGLE PACK HOLISTIC
- NATURE'S VARIETY PRAIRIE
- CANIDAE ALS (finishing old formula )


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wellness _Super 5 Mix_ to Liam and Hogan

Wellness _Super 5 Mix Senior_ to Lyndi


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Debles said:


> I can't believe your vet didn't even know what was in the food he was recommending! GRRR! Corn and wheat are the major allergy offenders.
> If you think it is gluten, go grain free. Like Nature's Variety Instinct.
> But I don't know if I'd trust his opinion after that faux paus!


it made me so angry-however, i totally understand. he is the youngest member of the practice & has whispered things to me before about different things he is made to push. i have even had him call me from his home with instructions & things he can't he heard saying at the clinic. which is why i demand to see him or my llama vet, no one else will touch my girls!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Nature's Variety Prarie


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i really like that the California naturals chicken meal & rice has only 10 ingredients, but i prefer a protein count higher than 21%. i also am trying to stay away from grains for blush & would like to keep them on the same food without mixing any brands.

i am ordering a bag of Taste of the Wild, High Prairie. it is 32% protein & grain free. here's hoping they like it & our yellow grass, itchies, soft stools & ear infections subside quickly!

now what to do with this remaining 60 pounds of Canidae ALS-new formula...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> i really like that the California naturals chicken meal & rice has only 10 ingredients, but i prefer a protein count higher than 21%. i also am trying to stay away from grains for blush & would like to keep them on the same food without mixing any brands.
> i am ordering a bag of Taste of the Wild, High Prairie. it is 32% protein & grain free. here's hoping they like it & our yellow grass, itchies, soft stools & ear infections subside quickly!
> 
> *now what to do with this remaining 60 pounds of Canidae ALS-new formula...*


http://www.canidae.com/company/satisfaction.html


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

coprice chiken & rice also canned food from the supermarket and plenty of bones.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

T&T said:


> http://www.canidae.com/company/satisfaction.html


I read that & smacked myself. I already dumped the 2 bags in the bin & tossed the bags...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Wellness Super5 Mix Large Breed Adult. 

It's 25% protein and 350 calories per cup. It's helped with weight and I can honestly say I think we'll be sticking with this one. Things are going very well. (knock on wood!)


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I read that & smacked myself. I already dumped the 2 bags in the bin & tossed the bags...














*OR DONATE TO A SHELTER ...*


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I recently switched Jester from Canidae ALS (old formula) to Wellness Super5 Chicken & Rice. I'm still waiting to see if his head shaking subsides...I'm not sure if that's a food issue or perhaps seasonal allergies?? PS...I always assumed that the grass would turn yellow where the dogs urinate...our always has.


----------



## furry (Jul 17, 2008)

Solid Gold - Hund-n-flocken

It's a good quality food, I highly recommend it.

Link to Solid Gold Here


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Purina One Puppy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I read that & smacked myself. I already dumped the 2 bags in the bin & tossed the bags...


 
Do you know someone who fosters ???? I'm sure if they know you and you can vouch for it being fresh and unadulterated, they would be thrilled to have 60 lbs of food.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> i really like that the California naturals chicken meal & rice has only 10 ingredients, but i prefer a protein count higher than 21%. i also am trying to stay away from grains for blush & would like to keep them on the same food without mixing any brands.
> 
> i am ordering a bag of Taste of the Wild, High Prairie. it is 32% protein & grain free. here's hoping they like it & our yellow grass, itchies, soft stools & ear infections subside quickly!
> 
> now what to do with this remaining 60 pounds of Canidae ALS-new formula...


I was just feeding TOTW High Prairie formula and switched back to CA Natural. The dogs' coats started to look bad on it. Danny's beautiful shine had gone away. Since I switched back, he is gleaming again.

I would have taken the Canidae for my fosters. I am pretty trusting and am willing to feed donated premium foods to my foster dogs.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Kirkland lamb & rice formula


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> now what to do with this remaining 60 pounds of Canidae ALS-new formula...


Our local Salvation Army food kitchen will take dog food for distribution.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Our local Salvation Army food kitchen will take dog food for distribution.


 That is totally cool!


----------



## Jace (Aug 18, 2008)

Bravo raw (frozen patties) with supplements (Springtime's Fresh Factors, vitamin E and fish oil caplets) added. Continuing her diet from the breeder and she loves meal times!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats strange I started feeding it a few months ago and mine look great but I use the Wetlands. Party is blossoming and is beating even her brother with the amount of coat. I raised my recent litter on it as well. That just goes to show you not all foods work for all dogs 



fostermom said:


> I was just feeding TOTW High Prairie formula and switched back to CA Natural. The dogs' coats started to look bad on it. Danny's beautiful shine had gone away. Since I switched back, he is gleaming again.
> 
> I would have taken the Canidae for my fosters. I am pretty trusting and am willing to feed donated premium foods to my foster dogs.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Innova Large Breed Puppy Dry
Innova Evo Reduced Fat


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

Kirkland's Chicken and Brown Rice.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

We have been adding more yogurt to Layla's dish (Blush gets the FortiFlora until the new TOTW arrives) & she has been doing better. Layla is pretty finicky, it was Blush who had the puddin' poo, itchies & bad ears. Hopefully Layla continues to eat the Canidae 'till its gone, if not-I'll call around to some rescues. somebody will take it.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Our local Salvation Army food kitchen will take dog food for distribution.


After all, it tastes like chicken and you really can't tell the difference when you bake it into meatloaf!!! :yuck:

Sorry about that, I just couldn't help myself!!!:doh:

Joking aside...

Mandy gets "Hills Prescription CD" (for alergy and kidney)


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie has been eating Canidae but I decided to switch to Wellness Super5. I'm going to start transitioning her soon.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

eaglepack natural formula


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Orijen Large Breed Puppy Food


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

Innova Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Taste of the Wild Roasted Wild Fowl


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I just started Takoda on Wellness SuperMix 5 for Puppies, he seems to like it so far, I tried to mix in the old brand gradually, but he wouldn't eat it. LOL So I don't even try to mix it in. Samething happen with our 4 yr old Lab, he picked out the new and left the old in the bowl !


----------



## goldengracie (Sep 3, 2008)

Nature's Logic and Premium Edge


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nature's Logic and Nature's Variety are made and have their home base right here in Lincoln. : )


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

*yum scrum*

breakfast: bakers dry
Tea: chappie tinned (as recomended by vets)
left overs from my dinner - pasta,potatoes,veg,gravy and some
meat if they are lucky:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Merrick Before Grain
Nature's Variety frozen raw


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

FROMM Surf & Turf it is grain free food

www.frommfamily.com


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

We feed Bailey Pedigree Weight Maintenance (with some extra soft food too because she's spoiled!)


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Wellness Super5Mix Lamb, Barley, and Salmon


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

have always used proplan, nearly 20 years and never had a problem.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

innova large breed


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

now i use eaglepack holistic chicken and eager to move on acana large breed puppy


----------



## Surferjo (Sep 21, 2008)

Cooper was fed Pro-Plan Adult Chicken & Rice from a pup. I just switched him over to a diet of half wellness Complete Health Chicken Recipe and Half Wellness Core Original formula. Occasionally I will mix in a teaspoon of Beech Nut/Gerber Chicken & Gravy or some other Chicken based variant.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know the brand, but it is the stuff you get at Sam's Club.

Lamb and Rice formula.

"Bo" seems to be allergic to any other ingredient. And he can almost vomit on command, so we can't give him dog treats or anything else....


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Prey model raw diet.

Pat


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Started on Nature's Recipe Farm Selects - switching now to Blue Buffalo - BLUE Life Protection Formula Large Breed Puppy Dog Food


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

ProPlan Puppy for Tucker (8-1/2 weeks)
Canidae Senior formula for Kodiak (9 years)


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Purina Pro Plan Adult - Maggie
Purina Pro Plan Puppy - Mya


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

switched to Evo yesterday>


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Nutro Max, something like that.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue Seal Lamb and Rice


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've changed food many times but finally found something to stick with....
EVO & CORE kibble mixed with canned EVO.


----------



## DawnMonachino (Oct 3, 2008)

Eagle Pak Duck and Oatmeal-great for skin allergies-was on Canidae but since they switched formulas my girl had some side effects. My Lab is on Avoderm Oven Baked Lamb & Rice .


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

we recently switched Asia from medi cal weight reduction to Acana Light and Fit.It is 350 claories a cup, 10 percent fat and is higher in protein so I hope it makes her feel more full.. Not sure if you can get it in the states. It is made in Alberta Canada and has a good rating. They also make Orijen food.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Acana recently changed their formula. With some additions and other inngredients taken out (beet pulp etc.) I believe it to be a good choice.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Innova large breed adult.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Origen chiken


----------



## goldenchamp2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wellness Super5 Mix..lamb


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Working on figuring out some skin/ear issues here....just began the transition to Wellness Core Ocean Formula from California Natural.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolf King - gold bag (bison & ?)


----------



## buddy n bellas momma (Aug 25, 2008)

*oatmeal in the morning*

mixed with a littlew kibble, about half of what they get for supper, and eukanuba large breed adult formula for dinner


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He sounds like a candidate for California Natural.




photoweborama said:


> I don't know the brand, but it is the stuff you get at Sam's Club.
> 
> Lamb and Rice formula.
> 
> "Bo" seems to be allergic to any other ingredient. And he can almost vomit on command, so we can't give him dog treats or anything else....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

2-8 month eaglepack
8-12 month acana 
12-now proplan performance
next i'll switch again to acana, due proplan price make me sick.....


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Combo Raw and Homemade Holistic Diet


----------



## guccigucci (Mar 3, 2009)

Innova EVO large bite


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

for now, proplan performance


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Used to feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice large breed formula until they quit stocking it at Petsmart so switched to Nutro Ultra adult formula
Just bought a bag of Natural Recipe Adult Lamb and Rice (no beef, no corn, no wheat, no artificial preservatives) to try.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Iams pro health puppy food ^^


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Innova Adult Large Bite / Honest Kitchen Verve


----------

